# How much tax will i pay in US?



## Davies MJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, with a possible move from the uk to dc on the horizon I would like to know how much tax is going to be taken out of my salary. I've seen online tax calculators but for an accurate calculation it needs details and I don't know exactly which type of taxes I'll have to pay. Can anyone help? 

Also if anyone could comment on teachers salaries, and perhaps give me some examples of low/mid range and high salary amounts that would be very useful. 

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davies MJ said:


> Hi, with a possible move from the uk to dc on the horizon I would like to know how much tax is going to be taken out of my salary. I've seen online tax calculators but for an accurate calculation it needs details and I don't know exactly which type of taxes I'll have to pay. Can anyone help?
> 
> Also if anyone could comment on teachers salaries, and perhaps give me some examples of low/mid range and high salary amounts that would be very useful.
> 
> Thank you


IRS.gov will give you actual numbers on taxes. You have to look at federal, state and local income taxes to come up with a realistic number. 25-300% is a good guess.

How do you expect numbers on salaries with the information you give? Start with US Department of Statistics and US Department of Labor. The sites are a treasure trove of information.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> IRS.gov will give you actual numbers on taxes. You have to look at federal, state and local income taxes to come up with a realistic number. 25-300% is a good guess.


I'm hoping that's a typo - because 25 - 30% I can believe. Or else the taxes have really gotten worse back there than I imagined! 

Teachers' salaries are usually fairly pathetic - though it depends on what kind of teaching you'll be doing. University level teaching is probably more lucrative than primary and secondary level teaching - unless you're doing "post-doc" or some other form of "teaching assistantship" thing. Teaching in the private sector depends entirely on the school that is sponsoring your visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm hoping that's a typo - because 25 - 30% I can believe. Or else the taxes have really gotten worse back there than I imagined!
> 
> Teachers' salaries are usually fairly pathetic - though it depends on what kind of teaching you'll be doing. University level teaching is probably more lucrative than primary and secondary level teaching - unless you're doing "post-doc" or some other form of "teaching assistantship" thing. Teaching in the private sector depends entirely on the school that is sponsoring your visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Just checking:>)
Public school salaries are nothing to write home about. I have been dealing with secondary instructors in allied health at around 40-55k and program directors at 55-75k over the last several months. Some prep schools pay 100-125k. IT all depends on what you bring to the table.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Davies MJ said:


> Hi, with a possible move from the uk to dc on the horizon I would like to know how much tax is going to be taken out of my salary. I've seen online tax calculators but for an accurate calculation it needs details and I don't know exactly which type of taxes I'll have to pay. Can anyone help?
> 
> Also if anyone could comment on teachers salaries, and perhaps give me some examples of low/mid range and high salary amounts that would be very useful.
> 
> Thank you


 ..... and don't forget that Health Insurance premiums will also be taken out of your salary in addition to tax -unless you join a scheme where the employer pays the whole premium.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

Davies MJ said:


> Hi, with a possible move from the uk to dc on the horizon I would like to know how much tax is going to be taken out of my salary. I've seen online tax calculators but for an accurate calculation it needs details and I don't know exactly which type of taxes I'll have to pay. Can anyone help?
> 
> Also if anyone could comment on teachers salaries, and perhaps give me some examples of low/mid range and high salary amounts that would be very useful.
> 
> Thank you


Here is the pay scale for Distict of Columbia public schools, plus benefit schedule:
Compensation - DC Public Schools, Washington, DC

Here is additional benefits information for the D.C. public school system:

http://dcps.dc.gov/DCPS/About+DCPS/Human+Resources/Employee+Benefits+Information

Running one online calculator for D.C. using a salary of $60,000 per year resulted in net pay of $43,980 = about 27% taken out of your pay.

D.C. sales tax rate is 6%, and 10% on prepared food.


----------

